# Kleines Wörterbuch in der Theorie



## El Jay (10. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab im Moment viele fragen zur Software Entwicklung und hier spezielle Analyse und Planung.

Mein nächstes Projekt ist ein kleines Wörterbuch. Dazu habe ich ein Use-Case Diagramm, für die Suche nach einem Wort erstellt (Word Search.jpg). Anschließend habe ich daraus ein Klassen Diagramm erstellt (Classes Overview.jpg), noch ohne Attribute oder Methoden.

Ich hab dazu kein direktes Problem oder direkte Frage, aber ich würde gerne wissen ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin und ob die Diagramme passen bzw. stimmig sind.

Ich frag mich halt oft ob man Software so in etwa plant.

Danke,
El Jay


----------



## El Jay (11. Apr 2009)

Ich hab natürlich weiter daran gefeilt und z.B. noch Fehler im Klassen Diagramm gefunden. Des weiteren habe ich einige Attribute hinzugefügt. 
Aber ich würde mich dennoch über konstruktive Kritik sehr freuen.

Im Anhang nun das überarbeitet Klassen Diagramm.


Gruß,
El Jay


----------



## Mischka (22. Jun 2009)

Also, ich habe schon ne Menge programmiert, aber muss sagen das ich noch nie soein genauen plan hatte wie das endnergebniss wird wie du.
Ich habe da nicht viel ahnung von, aber eine Skizzen sehen ganz passabel aus.

Nur mal ne Frage am Rande: Wo bekommst du die ganzen Daten des künftigen Wörterbuches her?


----------

